# Ponds and Water Gardens > General Pond Topics > Constructing a Pond >  New Pond in the making

## Gary R

As My Pond ended up with a hole in it last year with our tree cutters not doing there job properly and it flooding the garden trying to keep it topped up.
 I decided to rip the old one out and start again, but this time make it bigger as you do.
 Had to go out and buy a temp swimming pool for the fish to go into as the new pond was being done, this as taken me 3 months upto now to sort with digging out by hand as had no way of getting a mini digger in the garden and making it's 4.5ft deep and added a new drain sump in the middle with new lights to the front and back plus in the water .
 Here are a couple of pictures

----------

*lost* (04-09-2015)

----------


## lost

well done mate I don't know how you did it upside down   :lmao:

----------


## Gary R

:pmsl:  and it will not let me turn them back round ?

will try tonight when I get home.

Found out last night that my pond heater does not work  :Frown:   and £440 to replace it ....so it is now in bits at work trying to see if I can fix it  :lol:

----------


## lost

did you get it sorted ?

----------


## Gary R

I given it a good clean out m8 as it was full of crap ....but not had time to fit it back on as yet to try.

----------


## lost

leave it till next week the rain will fill it up  :lol:

----------


## Gary R

Did this over the weekend ....and it is now working  :Smile: 

Pond is now staying at 15c until 31st dec then will drop it down so the fish can have a short winter.

----------


## lost

That is if we have a winter this year

----------


## Gary R

Been told that its going to be a bad winter this year Dave  :thunder:

----------


## lost

Sky news said that a few months ago they can not tell you what is happening in the next few weeks  :lol:   who told you ?

----------


## Gary R

The old women next door to me  :pmsl:

----------


## lost

> The old women next door to me


Get out her seaweed did she  :pmsl:

----------

*Gary R* (07-10-2015)

----------

